# Do Men Ever Find Women to Be Creepy?



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2019)

There have been countless instances of women finding men to be creepy, in either appearance or mannerisms, and, therefore, refusing to associate with then, but that naturally raises the question if the situation works in reverse.

            Do men ever find women to be creepy, in either appearance or mannerisms, and refuse to associate with them for that reason? What does everyone else say about this subject?


----------



## Djomla (May 9, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2019)

If they come on too strong. If they just have strange ideas and behaviors then yes. Too clingy.

or women on nf.

Some crazy people out there, stay safe.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2019)

Yeah.  Gals can be super awkward and disturbing just like guys.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2019)

Starlight Ashley...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Starlight Ashley...


... is probably not a woman.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Starlight Ashley...


Almost Princess
Triste Morningstar
Ari

The list goes on


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Almost Princess
> Triste Morningstar
> Ari
> 
> The list goes on


they probably aren't women, either

there are no real girls on the internet


----------



## Ashi (May 9, 2019)

Djomla said:


> Yes.


This.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> they probably aren't women, either
> 
> there are no real girls on the internet


...Paper Angel


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> ...Paper Angel


might have been a real woman, admittedly

but im still not convinced, banana-bro


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 9, 2019)

Yeah. That chick from the Ring is pretty Damn weird.


----------



## Kitsune (May 9, 2019)

Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 10, 2019)

Yes, but the threshold is much higher for men.
Chances are if she’s coming on to a dude, the dude interprets it as her showing interest in him, and he may/may not reciprocate.

Exceptions are if she’s really messed up in the head (cutting/self-harm) or if the guy finds her repulsive upon first glance, because not every girl is going to meet the standards of a Disney princess when it comes to appearance


----------



## Smoke (May 10, 2019)

PreNut thoughts: "This chick liked my pics from 6 years ago.....nice"

PostNut thoughts: "Now that my thinking has become rational, thanks me ejaculating into this sock, I've started thinking about that girl, from before I masturbated. All I can think now, is ...that's kinda creepy"


----------



## Sunrider (May 10, 2019)

Generally, no. 

I've met a few... _pushy_ women, but they've never given me the vibe I get from particularly persistent guys.


----------



## Esdese (May 10, 2019)

If she is below a 7/10 then yes. Otherwise no, women can't be creepy. It's the same with guys. If you're ugly then it is creepy if you are hot then it's not. To think otherwise is to be a naive little child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (May 10, 2019)

Esdese said:


> If she is below a 7/10 then yes. Otherwise no, women can't be creepy. It's the same with guys. If you're ugly then it is creepy if you are hot then it's not. To think otherwise is to be a naive little child.


Nah, I've had a couple attractive women start talking to me about how good our kids would look, and how they were going to marry me. Creepy as fuck considering I only knew them in passing and I wasn't in a relationship with either.


----------



## Esdese (May 10, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Nah, I've had a couple attractive women start talking to me about how good our kids would look, and how they were going to marry me. Creepy as fuck considering I only knew them in passing and I wasn't in a relationship with either.


Today on things that never happened. Not one but two attractive women randomly started talking to you about having kids with you and marriage, AND you only knew them in passing?


----------



## Xel (May 10, 2019)

Huh, is this a question about relationships or in general? Cause I'm sure I've creeped people out regardless of their gender whenever I told them about my, ahem, psychological issues (and showed some of my drawings).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (May 10, 2019)

Esdese said:


> Today on things that never happened. Not one but two attractive women randomly started talking to you about having kids with you and marriage, AND you only knew them in passing?


Believe what you want. No skin off my back if some kid on the internet doesn't believe me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drake (May 10, 2019)

Esdese said:


> Today on things that never happened. Not one but two attractive women randomly started talking to you about having kids with you and marriage, AND you only knew them in passing?



He's a harem anime protagonist. Guess he's not into yanderes.


----------



## Esdese (May 10, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Believe what you want. No skin off my back if some kid on the internet doesn't believe me.


It really is skin off your back because you make up stories to have internet kids think you are some cool harem protagonist, cause you need validation from random internet kids about your make believe fantasies.


----------



## Sunrider (May 10, 2019)

Pushy attractive women exist. Like, the hot ones that get high their power can be a bit scary, and crazy isn't limited to ugly. 

I don't see how that's such a foreign concept.


----------



## Esdese (May 10, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> Pushy attractive women exist. Like, the hot ones that get high their power can be a bit scary, and crazy isn't limited to ugly.
> 
> I don't see how that's such a foreign concept.


Crazy, yes. But we are talking about creepy not crazy


----------



## God (May 10, 2019)

Ive met a lot of freaky bitches in my time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 11, 2019)

Pushy attractive women can exist, but only if you actively pull away from them.

If you show interest in them back they tend to pull back and stop giving you time of day when your interest levels in them are at their highest 

Also, if she’s extremely mentally unstable, well...


----------



## Yamato (May 11, 2019)

Is this even a question.
Most certainly there are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (May 11, 2019)

Yes my ex stalked my number and tracked whom did i chat with. The breaking point occured when she hacked into my account and threatened one of my female friends. 

Ya i had to breakup with her. Girls can be crazy too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (May 11, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Nah, I've had a couple attractive women start talking to me about how good our kids would look, and how they were going to marry me. Creepy as fuck considering I only knew them in passing and I wasn't in a relationship with either.


I dont really think thats creepy its flirting. You must be good looking man for lady to chat to talk like that. 

But i dont know the situation you faced .


----------



## Kingslayer (May 11, 2019)

Esdese said:


> If she is below a 7/10 then yes. Otherwise no, women can't be creepy. It's the same with guys. If you're ugly then it is creepy if you are hot then it's not. To think otherwise is to be a naive little child.


I have seen nice guys getting duped by beautiful girls . If they know you are rich but u look 5/10 the gold diggers will be after that person.


----------



## Esdese (May 11, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I have seen nice guys getting duped by beautiful girls . If they know you are rich but u look 5/10 the gold diggers will be after that person.


okay but what does that have to do with anything? Every woman is like that. The fact that they deny it annoys me but that's a personal issue. Women seek security in a mate, and typically marry up, and in the 21st century that is economic/social status. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Kingslayer (May 11, 2019)

Esdese said:


> okay but what does that have to do with anything? Every woman is like that. The fact that they deny it annoys me but that's a personal issue. Women seek security in a mate, and typically marry up, and in the 21st century that is economic/social status. Nothing wrong with it.


I mentioned goldiggers btw i know not at all womengo after money. I have seen my female  friend dating men with low income as well. 

Just pointed out there are few people out there.


----------



## Esdese (May 11, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I mentioned goldiggers btw i know not at all womengo after money. I have seen my female  friend dating men with low income as well.
> 
> Just pointed out there are few people out there.


women are gold diggers by nature. So pretty much every woman. Again nothing wrong with that. Your friend is probably hot or is socially advantageous in their circle of influence/friends/area/ etc.. He is dating material at best. When she wants to settle down and marry she will go for a more financially stable individual. Or if she does end up marrying your friend then cheating is inevitable down the line to a much more "powerful" man. 

Again not every woman is like this but _typically_ they are. It is hard to fight against nature.


----------



## Revan Reborn (May 11, 2019)

Yes, there really is no absolute one way or the other. Unless constraint by biology.(e.g. Child Bearing)


----------



## Kingslayer (May 11, 2019)

Esdese said:


> women are gold diggers by nature. So pretty much every woman. Again nothing wrong with that. Your friend is probably hot or is socially advantageous in their circle of influence/friends/area/ etc.. He is dating material at best. When she wants to settle down and marry she will go for a more financially stable individual. Or if she does end up marrying your friend then cheating is inevitable down the line to a much more "powerful" man.
> 
> Again not every woman is like this but _typically_ they are. It is hard to fight against nature.


Well you are looking at one part of it. Yes women wont prefer guy who is jackass or have no ambition. 


Calling golddigger is not really term if the woman is finanicial independent and have her say in financial matter because i find these kind of relation working really well if both are financial stable.

I disagree about cheating part in relationship i see men cheat more than women.  But we are looking at obe side of the issue because my uncle is a family lawyer he told most of the cheating occurs due to lack of love between the spouse . Even rich people face cheating more than poor .


----------



## David (May 11, 2019)

Women are no less human than men, of course they can be creepy


----------



## Esdese (May 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is ridiculously sexist; how can you actually believe something such as that?


That is not sexist it is biological fact. Hence why I said nothing wrong with it. Also don't worry about believing that comment, it is a load of bs anyway.


----------



## shieldbounce (May 11, 2019)

Just going to leave this message here.

The ones who have never experienced something in their life are unable to empathize with those who have/or are currently experiencing it.

As for how the above statements is relevant to this thread, let’s just say that for the average guy (or the guy who keeps getting rejected regardless of his efforts, a woman that shows a hint(s) of attraction to him (due to whatever “qualities” he might have) or reciprocates his feelings in a way is something that he would almost always consider it as an opportunity.

Regardless of whatever issues she may bring along with her.


----------



## Moritsune (May 12, 2019)

Jesse said:


> I dont really think thats creepy its flirting. You must be good looking man for lady to chat to talk like that.
> 
> But i dont know the situation you faced .


For a guy that doesn't want kids, that part is particularly bad. Also don't think it's a good flirting tactic to tell someone you plan on marrying them without actually knowing them well enough to make that judgment.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I cannot believe this; just when I thought that I my self-esteem could not be any lower, you say this. I do not understand; am I simply not attractive?


I dunno man, there's a lot more to all this shit than just physical attractiveness. Both of them were around 5 years younger than I am, so maybe it's a generational flirting tactic? One was a bartender at a pool hall, and the other I just met at a bar. I do know that the bartender used the line on more people than just me though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 12, 2019)

I wonder how often my behavior put off a guy trying to ask me out...


----------



## Ashi (May 12, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Nah, I've had a couple attractive women start talking to me about how good our kids would look, and how they were going to marry me. Creepy as fuck considering I only knew them in passing and I wasn't in a relationship with either.


That is _weird_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2019)

Ashi said:


> That is _weird_


Creepier than some bitch telling you she wishes she could just "cut all your skin off and wear it around with her so we could be together all the time"?


----------



## Ashi (May 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Creepier than some bitch telling you she wishes she could just "cut all your skin off and wear it around with her so we could be together all the time"?


No not that


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2019)

Ashi said:


> No not that


NEVA EVA DAT


----------



## Kingslayer (May 12, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> For a guy that doesn't want kids, that part is particularly bad. Also don't think it's a good flirting tactic to tell someone you plan on marrying them without actually knowing them well enough to make that judgment.
> 
> 
> I dunno man, there's a lot more to all this shit than just physical attractiveness. Both of them were around 5 years younger than I am, so maybe it's a generational flirting tactic? One was a bartender at a pool hall, and the other I just met at a bar. I do know that the bartender used the line on more people than just me though.


Having kids is normal part in the marriage. I think you def have your say on this as well nothing wrong.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 12, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> I wonder how often my behavior put off a guy trying to ask me out...



What are some examples of that behavior?


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What are some examples of that behavior?


She farted right after the guy asked.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2019)

If they stalk me than yes.


----------



## Kiseki (May 14, 2019)

Don't stick your D in crazy, I suppose.

I'm not a male, but I can answer your question as well as a bi-sexual.
Some females are creepy as hell. Usually more cunning then men if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2019)

Mider T said:


> She farted right after the guy asked.



Yes, I can understand that.


----------



## Worm Juice (May 16, 2019)

Esdese said:


> okay but what does that have to do with anything? Every woman is like that. The fact that they deny it annoys me but that's a personal issue. Women seek security in a mate, and typically marry up, and in the 21st century that is economic/social status. Nothing wrong with it.



This is getting true less and less. Thing is usually when the other partner earns less and works less, the other partner has to do more in home and other stuff.

I have seen myself and other friends being ok with earning more money. But what I see happening often is that the girl is working more, cleaning everything, cooking food, organizing events etc.

Meanwhile the guy is sitting on the couch doing absolutely nothing.

Why would any human want to be exploited like that?

I have/had no problems with that difference in money earnings. I am a lazy bum who doesn’t like cooking and cleaning, so if the guy does that shit that would be perfectly fine. However if I am used they can go fuck off.


Creepy.

I can be creepy to guys when I am drunk, maybe? Idk usually I am on the border of being creepy, haven’t crossed that border often. I can say intensely creepy stuff in such an awkward way that people just laugh at it. Or maybe they are creeped out and hiding it. And my laugh can get supercreepy.    But in general, I have to admit I am a creep.


----------



## Esdese (May 16, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> This is getting true less and less. Thing is usually when the other partner earns less and works less, the other partner has to do more in home and other stuff.
> 
> I have seen myself and other friends being ok with earning more money. But what I see happening often is that the girl is working more, cleaning everything, cooking food, organizing events etc.
> 
> ...



How does any of this refute what I said in this thread


----------



## Karma (May 16, 2019)

I've had women in their 40s hit on me wen I was still a minor.

I was a bit creeped out, but they were pretty enough for not to think about the logistics of the whole ordeal


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2019)

Karma said:


> I've had women in their 40s hit on me wen I was still a minor.
> 
> I was a bit creeped out, but they were pretty enough for not to think about the logistics of the whole ordeal



How young were you, exactly, or would you rather not say?


----------



## Karma (May 16, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How young were you, exactly, or would you rather not say?


16


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2019)

Karma said:


> 16



Wow, I certainly am envious of you, now.


----------



## Rivayir (May 16, 2019)

Creepy has become the universal term for everything a person doesn't like / agree with / isn't comfortable with in any way shape or form, so everything a person does, you don't feel attracted to in some way (be it friend, family, lover, etc.), if it pushes any kind of boundaries, will be processed as being creepy and also called the same.

It's good to set boundaries, but it needs to be applied with logic and some kind of social calibration. This is getting harder and harder, since more and more people live in a bubble and bubbles pop pretty easily.


----------



## Reznor (May 17, 2019)

The main difference I think is that guys are more willing to have random sex, more often have an authority/physical/aggression advantage and culturally often feel more entitled to sex with preferred partner.

Without all of those components in place, it doesn't make the same dynamic. A girl that's fixated on a dude that's not attracted to her nor dtf randomly, and she has a way to make it hard for the guy to ignore or impose herself would be a rarer combination but still happens.


----------



## Kingslayer (May 17, 2019)

Reznor said:


> The main difference I think is that guys are more willing to have random sex, more often have an authority/physical/aggression advantage and culturally often feel more entitled to sex with preferred partner.
> 
> Without all of those components in place, it doesn't make the same dynamic. A girl that's fixated on a dude that's not attracted to her nor dtf randomly, and she has a way to make it hard for the guy to ignore or impose herself would be a rarer combination but still happens.


Not all guys will sleep with any girl. Ya i wont sleep with my best friend even if they want to sleep with me. Maybe other men do it unless they are single or have certain ethic to the friendship.


----------



## Reznor (May 17, 2019)

Jesse said:


> Not all guys will sleep with any girl. Ya i wont sleep with my best friend even if they want to sleep with me. Maybe other men do it unless they are single or have certain ethic to the friendship.


Sure, but it's several generalizations. More guys are willing to sleep with randos than girls are, generally. Even if a guy that isn't encounters a women that is, she's not likely to have the means to impose herself on him nor the sort of mindset to do so instead of pick someone else.


----------

